# When to come off lead rein



## Trixi (9 June 2018)

Hi my 7 and half yr old has been on lead rein approx 2x month since September. Desperate to come off lead rein. Instructor says she needs to work on steering pony. Do you think she's ok to come off lead rein now? I don't see how she'll learn more unless she does come off and make mistakes in controlled area. Just wondering if shes still a bit young?


----------



## be positive (9 June 2018)

I wouldn't have a 7 year old on the lead rein, unless they were really wobbly, they would have been on the lunge for most of the lessons and by now should be well able to ride the pony alone in walk doing a fairly good job of steering and may well be trotting including going over poles, the 7 year old I am currently teaching is riding more frequently, twice some weeks, she is doing tiny jumps, has been cantering short distances for some time and is more than capable of telling the pony where to go.
I don't believe in pushing them too quickly but cannot see what they can really achieve on the lead rein that wouldn't be far better done on the lunge and at the end of every lesson a little time alone to get them moving on, she certainly isn't too young to do more.


----------



## alainax (9 June 2018)

Is the pony safe for her to be off?


----------



## Trixi (10 June 2018)

She doesn't ride same pony each time. They're all pretty good though.


----------



## Trixi (10 June 2018)

be positive said:



			I wouldn't have a 7 year old on the lead rein, unless they were really wobbly, they would have been on the lunge for most of the lessons and by now should be well able to ride the pony alone in walk doing a fairly good job of steering and may well be trotting including going over poles, the 7 year old I am currently teaching is riding more frequently, twice some weeks, she is doing tiny jumps, has been cantering short distances for some time and is more than capable of telling the pony where to go.
I don't believe in pushing them too quickly but cannot see what they can really achieve on the lead rein that wouldn't be far better done on the lunge and at the end of every lesson a little time alone to get them moving on, she certainly isn't too young to do more.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for reply. My child wants to move on so I guess that's good enough for me. She feels ready. Yes a lunge rein might be better.


----------



## Red-1 (10 June 2018)

Trixi said:



			She doesn't ride same pony each time. They're all pretty good though.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, they may be pretty good on the lead rein, but that does not mean they are good off it! 

If the pony is good then I would expect one lead rein lesson, then the next moving from lead rein to lunge lesson. In the first instance I like that they can vaguely do a rising trot before going on the lunge, even if they are holding something. Then they have the means to survive lungeing so I control the pony and the rider can learn to be balanced and gradually take the control. IF the pony is good then usually that can be the second lesson, but I have known it take a little longer if the rider is weak or not gifted in the balance department!


I usually leave the rider on the lunge until they can control the pony at walk and trot, without holding on.  

You do not say, but I suspect that you are in a group lesson? That is a lot harder to progress on, as I suspect the lessons will be more for leisure and enjoyment rather than concentrating on learning. If you want faster progress then you may need to enquire about private lessons.


On the bright side, the riding school has kept your child safe and keen!


----------



## Trixi (10 June 2018)

Red-1 said:



			Ah, they may be pretty good on the lead rein, but that does not mean they are good off it! 

If the pony is good then I would expect one lead rein lesson, then the next moving from lead rein to lunge lesson. In the first instance I like that they can vaguely do a rising trot before going on the lunge, even if they are holding something. Then they have the means to survive lungeing so I control the pony and the rider can learn to be balanced and gradually take the control. IF the pony is good then usually that can be the second lesson, but I have known it take a little longer if the rider is weak or not gifted in the balance department!


I usually leave the rider on the lunge until they can control the pony at walk and trot, without holding on.  

You do not say, but I suspect that you are in a group lesson? That is a lot harder to progress on, as I suspect the lessons will be more for leisure and enjoyment rather than concentrating on learning. If you want faster progress then you may need to enquire about private lessons.


On the bright side, the riding school has kept your child safe and keen!
		
Click to expand...

She can do rising trot, canter, stirrups/no stirrups,  good balance, reins/no reins, small jumps, ride up/down hill.

I agree riding school has kept her keen and safe. I'd definitely rather that than her be put off by getting scared etc.

Yes group lessons. But now I know she really enjoys riding I'm more willing to arrange private lessons. She wants to progress which is the main thing.


----------



## Red-1 (10 June 2018)

Trixi said:



			She can do rising trot, canter, stirrups/no stirrups,  good balance, reins/no reins, small jumps, ride up/down hill.

I agree riding school has kept her keen and safe. I'd definitely rather that than her be put off by getting scared etc.

Yes group lessons. But now I know she really enjoys riding I'm more willing to arrange private lessons. She wants to progress which is the main thing.
		
Click to expand...

They must be sterling leaders to keep up with the cantering LOL!

From what you say I suspect they are smashing lead rein ponies but not so good first ridden ponies. I would have a conversation with the instructor and see if they have a suitable pony for private lessons. First ridden ponies are worth a ton.


----------



## Trixi (10 June 2018)

I know! The helpers are amazing! It keeps them fit for sure. It's a work out in itself.


----------



## Wishfilly (10 June 2018)

As you're currently having group lessons, the instructor has to think about the whole class as well as just your child- if she has problems controlling the pony, then this can ruin the lesson for everyone. I also agree with other posters that it might be that the ponies are less well behaved when the leaders disappear. It can also be very demoralising if the pony is the sort to take advantage and just run off to the corner to eat grass!

However, I do agree that she won't progress unless she'd come off, so at this stage a few private or semi private lessons may help. 

In this sort of group set up, I'd expect to start off with leaders leading from a lead rein, doing all the control while the rider gets the basics. This would progress to the rider being able to help with steering, starting, stopping and changing pace, but the leader providing back up. Then moving on to having a helper standing/walking beside the pony, helping only if there is a problem, perhaps moving further away each lesson. If they're making this sort of progress I'd keep going with it and ask the instructor when they think she might be riding independently.

If they're not making any progress towards independence, then I agree that private lessons are probably the way to go for a short period, with a clear explanation to the instructor about what you want to achieve (and listen to what the instructor says is realistic)!


----------



## Trixi (10 June 2018)

Thanks everyone. I've booked a couple of private lessons. She really enjoys the group lessons but if she wants to be independent its the way to go.  There are extra fun activities in the school holidays/weekends with other children.


----------



## Wishfilly (10 June 2018)

That sounds good. I'm sure she can always join back in with a suitable group if she misses the social side, but she will usually make a lot more progress in private lessons. Holiday activities will be great for the summer as well!


----------

